# Cheap but Nice around Birsbane



## paulsalem (Feb 23, 2014)

I am looking for a nice, safe but inexpensive area to rent around Brisbane; anywhere within a 1ish hour drive to the airport is fine. I work 1 month on / 1 month off outside of Australia, so drive time to work isn't an issue.

I'm looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom modern dwelling (apartment, condo, townhouse, house whatever) with nice fixtures and appliances. Good high speed internet is a must.

It's just my wife and I, no children, we are in our early 30s.

From looking around online it seems I can find a nice place in North Lakes for around $250 / week.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

paulsalem said:


> I am looking for a nice, safe but inexpensive area to rent around Brisbane; anywhere within a 1ish hour drive to the airport is fine. I work 1 month on / 1 month off outside of Australia, so drive time to work isn't an issue.
> 
> I'm looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom modern dwelling (apartment, condo, townhouse, house whatever) with nice fixtures and appliances. Good high speed internet is a must.
> 
> ...


North Lakes is a well established suburb with a large shopping centre and facilities. The one draw back is lack of public transport, you really need a car.
Apart from that I could recommend it.


----------



## KatieQ (Mar 17, 2014)

I lived in North Lakes the first few months I was here (house share private arrangement with my partner and his housemate who was the one on the lease). We've since moved to Kallangur in another house share in a townhouse. I agree somewhat about the buses, especially since TransLink has removed so many bus lines and changed them so they no longer service our stop. Grr! But if given the opportunity, we would live in North Lakes again, as my partner's parents lived a 10min walk from where we used to live. 

I know this is about a month old, but have you settled on a place yet? If so hope you are happy there


----------



## paulsalem (Feb 23, 2014)

KatieQ said:


> I lived in North Lakes the first few months I was here (house share private arrangement with my partner and his housemate who was the one on the lease). We've since moved to Kallangur in another house share in a townhouse. I agree somewhat about the buses, especially since TransLink has removed so many bus lines and changed them so they no longer service our stop. Grr! But if given the opportunity, we would live in North Lakes again, as my partner's parents lived a 10min walk from where we used to live. ]


Thanks for the info KatieQ. No we haven't moved yet, but it's still a possibility.


----------

